# Passende gabel fuer Zaskar LE



## GTZaskarAndre (15. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen ich habe mich mal ganz schlecht beraten lassen und mir eien Marzocchi Bomber Z1 in mein Zaskar gebaut, nun fuehle ich mich wie auf einem chopper... Wer hat einen Tipp welche Gabel gut zur geometrie passt und nicht gleich den preis eines neuen alternative bikes uebersteigt...
Schon mal herzlichen dank


----------



## Kint (15. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im Forum. 

Zuerstmal kurz der Hinweis dass Crossposten nicht so gern gesehen wird, also entscheide dich bei einemThema entweder fürs GT Forum oder fürs Federungs Forum, aber nicht einfach in allen Subforen die passend erscheinen ein Thema zum gleichen Problem eröffnen - völlig unnötig. 

Dann:
LE's gabs von 93 bis 2000.
D.h. mit Federgabeln von 5 bis 10cm ab Werk. 
Es wäre demnach ganz hilfreich zu wissen welcher Jahrgang dein Zassi ist 
Wenn Du das nicht genau bestiommen kannst, dann stell hier ein Foto ein, dann kriegen wir das raus. 


achso konkrete Empfehlungen: die 2000er und 2001er Rockshox Judy SL ist eine Gabel mit der man wenig falsch machen kann, weil sie intern auf 63/80/100mm getravelt werden kann. die Judy Race von 2000 kann das auch ist noch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTZaskarAndre (15. Juni 2011)

Danke auch fuer den tipp/hinweis mit dem coss posten... Sorry!


----------



## Kint (15. Juni 2011)

GTZaskarAndre schrieb:


> Danke auch fuer den tipp/hinweis mit dem coss posten... Sorry!



...und welches Baujahr ist dein Zaskar jetzt ?


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (16. Juni 2011)

mhm da muß ich mal schauen, ein Foto kann ich machen, wobei es schon umgebaut ist. werde das heuet abend mal 'recherchieren'


----------



## Kint (16. Juni 2011)

steht am linken Ausfallende als"Rahmennummer" eingeprägt. 
Die ersten 4 Zahlen sind Monat und Baujahr.


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (16. Juni 2011)

mann was ich hier alles lernen kann....DANKE


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (16. Juni 2011)

Also habe gerade mal geschaut, da ist nur eine "18" zu sehen, steht dann wohl for 18Zoll. Weisst Du wo ich eine Judy herkriege? regnerischen Gruss aus Aachen


----------



## Kint (16. Juni 2011)

stell mal ein Bild von dem Bock ein, bitte. 
Die Judy ist nur eine Notlösung, da sie eben durch traveln anpassbar ist. 
Und es müssen auch exakt diese genannten, die 2000er Judy race oder SL oder die 2001er SL sein, andere lasen sich nur auf 63/80 oder 80/100 traveln. 
Danach kam dann U-turn bei Rockshox, das Problem ist dass die U-turn gabeln von grund auf etwas höher bauen als die Judys, was man dann durch weniger Federweg (so möglich) wieder ausgleichen muss..

Und je neuer die Gabel, desto schwieriger wirds was wirklich passendes zu finden, denn 80mm Federweg war 1997 eine andere Bauhöhe als 80mm Federweg 2007. 

Zu haben sind die Judys bei ebay oder hier im Forum, Classic, Youngtimer Basar, oder hier im Bikemarkt. 

Wenn Du allerdings ein Foto einstellst besteht die reelle chance dass wir das Baujahr rausbekommen, was dann die Auswahl vergrößern könnte.


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (16. Juni 2011)

So habe gerade 2 Fotos eingestellt  Gruss


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (16. Juni 2011)

So und nun auch bei Licht im Wohnzimmer die Nummer gefunden..

Baujahr 02/94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Juni 2011)

muaha, ich wollt grade sagen 94- 95, bis 93 gabs genietete Zugumlenkung unter dem Oberrohr, ab 93 dann auch geschweisste, aber ab ab 96 gabs eigentlich schon vbrakes, da wäre die Zugumlenkung ums Sattelrohr weggefallen (gabs vereinzelt aber noch) - das 96er bzw evtl ein 97er Avalnche hätte man dann aber über das Schaltauge (ab 96 wurde auf 1 Bolzen Befestigung umgestellt) aussschliessen können. 
Ausserdem die Form des Gussets unterm Oberrohr. 

Aber man kanns auch einfach haben...

OEM Gabel such ich dir raus.


----------



## Kint (17. Juni 2011)

okay, also 94 war eigentlich noch die "GT Bologna Lite Starrgabel" verbaut, die hat ne Einbauhöhe von 395mm. 

Wenn Du statt dessen eine time-correct Federgabel haben willst, dann wäre das die Rockshox MAg21 - wahlweise als LT (longtravel) ~60mm Federweg.
Die passt gut - ist relativ solide erhältlich und wird auch von dem Classic forum recht gut unterstützt, sie ist leicht, luft gefedert, die dürfte auch keine geometrieänderung hervorrufen. 

Ansonsten blieb die Rahmengeometrie zumindets bis 1996 gleich, dh GT verbaute 1996 serienmäßig die 96er Judy SL oder XC. die hat 6cm Federweg das würde auch noch passen, noch 2cm mehr und doch klassisch wäre die 96er Judy DH, die ginge wahrscheinlich auch gerade noch - 8cm Federweg. Alternativ die 96er Manitou Mach 5 sx oder die EFC, das wären die Equivalente zu den Judys.  Man kann diese Elastomer gabel tunen, wenn man sich auf das Spielchen einlässt es gibt mit Suchen Luft Stahlfeder, Öldämpferkits. 
97er Judy XC, SL, oder DH. Manitou SX.
Frühe Marzocchis neigten zu Undichtigkeiten und sind eher nicht zu empfehlen. 
Alle bisher genanten Vorschläge sind aber eher zeitintensiv - eben Oldtimer. 

dann 98er die erste Generation der SID nehmen (6cm Federweg, leicht, aber teuer) Judys passen nicht mehr, da 8cm Federweg. 98er Marzochi Bomber Z2 oder Z3 wäre passend. ~7cm Federweg, Z1 - das Ergebnis kennste ja. 

99 gabs nicht viel passendes, Marzochis Z2-Z5 alle ~passend da alle ~7cm Federweg. Aber schon eher grenzwertig. 

Dann wieder 2000 - wie gesagt Judy SL oder Race und die auf 6cm runterschrauben. Evtl findest Du 8cm fahrbar, aber das ist Geschmackssache. 

Neuere Gabel sind kritisch auch wenn sie NUR 80mm aufweisen, ich würde bis maximal 2001 gehen und dann auf Richtung 6 bis maximal 8cm schielen, da solltest Du glücklich werden. 

Kurz gesagt, achte auf eine Einbauhöhe von 395mm, darauf war der Rahmen ausgelegt. Man sagt 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe spürt man nicht. 
Ich fahre in einem 94er einen 405 mm Kinesis Starrgabel und die läuft Gut, bike bleibt agil.


----------



## Kint (17. Juni 2011)

und hier hatte ich seinerzeit mal eine Übersicht inklusive Gewicht und Einstellmöglichkeit über die damals noch neueren Federgabelmodelle aufgelistet die travelbar waren, allerdings wie gesagt, je neuer die Gabel desto weniger Federweg sollte eingestellt werden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1759512&postcount=17


----------



## GTZaskarAndre (17. Juni 2011)

Danke Kint, wo hast du all das wissen gesammelt, und das in Luebeck der Stadt ohen Berge... p.S mein bike ist aus HL...))
Haste noch nen Tipp wo ich am besten eine funktionsfaehige Gabel bekomme?


----------



## Kint (19. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ...
> Zu haben sind die Judys [und die anderen Gabeln] bei ebay oder hier im Forum, Classic, Youngtimer Basar, oder hier im Bikemarkt. ...



Ich würde es im classic Basar probieren. Wenn Du da einen Faden erstellst mit "suche Federgabel für 40cm Einbauhöhe" wird es ein paar Angebote geben, zudem hast Du einen Forenkollegen den Du direkt anhauen kannst. 
Bei ebay ist das mehr das friss oder stirb Prinzip, gekauft wie gesehen.

Achte drauf dass manche Gabel die ich gepostet habe Elastomergabeln sind, aber dafür gabs damals feine Nachrüstkartuschen, Stahlfedern usw. 

Die Identifizierung des Zassis ist kein Thema, das sind zig gesehene Bikes der Jahrgänge hier im Forum. 

Bei den Gabeln: Wenn ich das so genau aufliste wie in der Antwort ist das im Katalog nachgeguckt. Übern Daumen krieg ich das aus dem kopf hin aber übern Daumen bringt Dir nix. 

Die Liste war damals eine erarbeitete Zusammenstellung  explizit mit dem Zweck alle bekannten oder halbwegs bekannten Modelle mit ihren Eigenschaften darzustellen die prinzipiell "retrofitted" werden können, denn, Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Anliegen. 

In der Stadt ohne Berge fahr ich starr. Das mit dicken Schluffen ist ne echt feine Sache die ich Dir nur empfehlen kann - auch fürs Gelände.


----------



## Kint (20. Juni 2011)

...und dreh bitte die Sattelstützenklemmschelle, so dass deren Schlitz mit dem des Rahmens übereinstimmt, nur dann hast Du die richtige Klemmwirkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarflyer (9. Juli 2011)

Moin allerseits! 
Eine Rond WP aus 1993/94 ist sehr zu empfehlen. Sie verändert die Einbauhöhe von 39,etwas auf ca 42cm und erreicht ca 6cm Federweg mit einer Öl-Luft-Federung. Wenn man bei 85kg Fahrergewicht den Ölstand gegenüber der Werksbefüllung um 30% absenkt, erhält man eine super federnde Gabel. Ausserdem ist sie deutlich steifer als jede Rockshox oder Manitou aus der Zeit und leider sehr selten. Damals wurden halt Rockshox und Manitou von der Bike-Bravo gehypt und die besseren Produkte gingen trotz Testsieges den Bach herunter.
Allerdings ist die Geometrieänderung merkbar und mehr als drei Zentimeter Änderung der Einbauhöhe können einem jeden Fahrspass vermiesen. Also Vorsicht bei mehr als sechs Zentimetern Federweg, da dann die Einbauhöhe über 42,5cm geht.
Eine Überlegung ist in jedem Fall auch eine passende Starrgabel. Sie passt besser in den Rahmen, der eigentlich noch nicht für eine Federgabel ausgelegt war, auch wenn er damit verkauft wurde.
Bei einer Starrgabel wird das Fahrgefühl direkter und das Bike wendiger, ein nicht zu verachtender Spassfaktor


----------



## Rennkram (9. Juli 2011)

Schau mal auf Seite 67 im "zeigt eure GT" Thread.
Da ist ein 94er türkises Zaskar mit relativ neuer 80 mm SID Gabel. Das passt wunderbar.

Dazü würde ich sagen, dass ein 18" Zaskar höhere Gabeln verträgt, als ein 16" Zaskar gleichen Baujahres.

Beispiel mit Judy:
16" Zaskar 93er bis 95er verträgt 60mm Judy,
18" Zaskar 93er bis 95er verträgt 80mm Judy.

Zu Kint:
Auch eine 2000er Judy XC lässt sich auf 60 - 80 - 100mm umbauen.
Das Innenleben ist bis auf den einstellbaren Dämpfer identisch.
Die XC hat sozusagen auf beiden Seiten das Innenleben der linken Seite einer SL oder Race.


----------



## zaskarflyer (10. Juli 2011)

Schönes Rad! Das würde ich gerne im Vergleich zu meinem 20er mal fahren. 
Was für Reifengrößen fährst Du denn vorne und hinten? Mit Durchmessertuning kann man ja der Geometrieveränderung etwas entgegenwirken. Witzigerweise fiel mir die Geometrieänderung von Starr- zu Federgabel garnicht so stark auf, der Wechsel zurück schon. Das Rad fährt sich starr deutlich agiler.


----------



## holze732 (11. April 2012)

allso wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe würde in mein 93er
auch ne Steinbach Starrgabel MTB Superlight I mit 410mm passen oder?????


----------

